# Glass Mantis - Red Flecked!



## Precarious (Jun 14, 2011)

Not the best photos but I wanted to share how different this one looks to the other I posted.

Where the other is a frosted minty blue this one is hot cinnamon! The weird thing is I licked them and they _are_ those flavors!  

Anyone know if this is normal for this species???

















Here's the blue one for reference:


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! I'd like to watch it eat a fully loaded mosquito!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a video on youtube of this mantid (by Precarious) so cool vid, so the pics are cool too, I hope I can have some of them in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 14, 2011)

No it's not normal, last time I licked a red one it tasted like raspberry?


----------



## Lissimore12 (Jun 14, 2011)

that is absolutely gorgeous! let me know if you have any for sale, what a beautiful bug!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 14, 2011)

I did not really like this mantis untill I see that picture!!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 14, 2011)

Holy whoa! Coolest looking glass mantis I've ever seen!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 14, 2011)

Stop licking thoses babies, u will give em germs :tt2:


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photo's! They are really cool looking! Is that just a variation from the same batch or a different species?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mantis pox!

Good thing she got them young, I hear mantishingles are terrible...


----------



## Precarious (Jun 14, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Is that just a variation from the same batch or a different species?


I wish I knew. Both from Yen's stock.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 14, 2011)

I have no knowledge of this mantis beyond what I have seen here and on the internet, but there are several pix on Google Images that suggest that there are two color morphs. Truly spectacular pix, Precarious!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://lemondedesphasmes.free.fr/IMG/png/Capture-7-4.png&amp;imgrefurl=http://work.flashion.it/games/krasnale/pozar/sinomantis-denticulata%26page%3D5&amp;usg=__J_6slchZcno5360-4JNolBNmv-M=&amp;h=350&amp;w=744&amp;sz=238&amp;hl=en&amp;start=21&amp;sig2=kiN9YpfqzjyGJ_mJBlG4iw&amp;zoom=1&amp;tbnid=ogauUeUxwgMqZM:&amp;tbnh=82&amp;tbnw=175&amp;ei=ESv4TenEF-niiAK3uOj-DA&amp;prev=/search%3Fq%3DSinomantis%2Bdenticulata%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1R1GGLL_enUS412US412%26biw%3D800%26bih%3D466%26tbm%3Disch&amp;um=1&amp;itbs=1&amp;iact=hc&amp;vpx=431&amp;vpy=221&amp;dur=3957&amp;hovh=154&amp;hovw=328&amp;tx=110&amp;ty=171&amp;page=4&amp;ndsp=8&amp;ved=1t:429,r:7,s:21

http://www.google.co...vpx=149&amp;vpy=165


----------



## crucis (Jun 15, 2011)

amazing.. what if ppl bred and interbred mantids like they breed goldfish or siamese fighting fish, could we be able to isolate loads of recessive traits and get something the world hasn't seen before.. i dont know, just a thought  or maybe insect heredity works differently


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 15, 2011)

wow, totally amazing! I sure would like to taste one!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 15, 2011)

crucis said:


> amazing.. what if ppl bred and interbred mantids like they breed goldfish or siamese fighting fish, could we be able to isolate loads of recessive traits and get something the world hasn't seen before.. i dont know, just a thought  or maybe insect heredity works differently


Not really, but from the pix in my post above it looks as though there are already two established color morphs. Often, one mantis species has a number of pigments such as bilin (blue) , green, a mixture of yellow carotenoid which mixes with a different blue chromoprotein to make green, as in many mantids and grasshoppers, and some will change color during a molt, typically from green to brown by an increase in melanin in the cuticle. And that's just a long way of saying that I don't know what genotypes cause the two strains, either.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 15, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Not really, but from the pix in my post above it looks as though there are already two established color morphs. Often, one mantis species has a number of pigments such as bilin (blue) , green, a mixture of yellow carotenoid which mixes with a different blue chromoprotein to make green, as in many mantids and grasshoppers, and some will change color during a molt, typically from green to brown by an increase in melanin in the cuticle. And that's just a long way of saying that I don't know what genotypes cause the two strains, either.


 :lol: :lol: you crack me up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 15, 2011)

What's the natural environment for this species? I know that most organisms that are transparent tend to live in the dark.


----------



## twolfe (Jun 17, 2011)

Precarious,

Very cool! I took a closer look at my 5 Sinomantis. One of them appears to be tan or brown. A few weeks ago when I first noticed it, I thought it had just eaten. But then I noticed that it always looks like that. I'll have to get the camera and macro lens out.

Tammy


----------



## Precarious (Jun 17, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Precarious,
> 
> Very cool! I took a closer look at my 5 Sinomantis. One of them appears to be tan or brown. A few weeks ago when I first noticed it, I thought it had just eaten. But then I noticed that it always looks like that. I'll have to get the camera and macro lens out.
> 
> Tammy


Weird. There must be a lot of variation within this species. Definitely post of pics!


----------



## twolfe (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I'm hoping it's actually red like yours, but we'll see. I'll post photos if it's different.


----------



## Mantismaniac (Jun 27, 2011)

That is such an amazing bug!!!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 27, 2011)

I always thought that the red ones tasted like snozberries.  Btw I want a glass mantis _so_ bad that I really _can_ taste it!!!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 27, 2011)

I always thought that the red ones tasted like snozberries.  Btw I want a glass mantis _so_ bad that I really _can_ taste it!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes it is the Sinomantis denticulata with different color morph, not common to see red. I have also seen a darker color morph nymph. Great photos as usual.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 27, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Yes it is the Sinomantis denticulata with different color morph, not common to see red. I have also seen a darker color morph nymph. Great photos as usual.


The one that was blueish molted and is now red too. What's strange is that one is a molt or two ahead of the one that was already red. I guess it can happen at any point in development.

Thanks for these Yen. Very interesting species. Same for the Oxys. I'm blown away bow how colorful they've become.


----------



## checco (Jul 15, 2011)

very cool!


----------

